# Australian source for saya wood?



## Geo87 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm going to attempt to make some sayas.
I'm aware australian turning timbers sells some but there's a very limited supply it seems. Anyone know of any other places to get saya wood? 

Should I practice on cheap pine first? 

Also I'm sure I can find some with a google search but I'm lazy.. are there any good WIP threads on how to make a saya?


----------



## malexthekid (Feb 15, 2015)

Would love to know the answer to this too. I have a couple of knives I want to make sayas for. But all of the sources I have found either have the stock too thick or too thin and I don't have the equipment to mill or saw off decent amounts of timber.


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 15, 2015)

I suggest you practise on bunnings burl ( pine ) first, Marko and epic edge has good WIP tutorials on their subforum s , turning timbers has also good selection of budget saya material , give him a ring or shoot him an email , he comes to my work 3-4 times a year with goodies . 
I have only made few but have some good stuff in stock 



Exhibition grade ringed gidgee 35cm long saya material


----------



## Geo87 (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks mate I didn't realise he had more than what he had advertised on his site. There is usually only one type on there. Yeah I will be practicing on pine for sure! I'm guessing saya wood can be expensive.

Ps : how much ringed gingee are you hoarding over there??  I don't blame you it's damn nice wood


----------



## pkjames (Feb 16, 2015)

My attempt this avro


----------



## pkjames (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyway, assuming you don't have any large machinery, you are pretty much forced to look for 10+5mm book matched pair. If you are cutting them by hand from a single stock, it is a huge amount of work. It is not easy to find them off the shop so the best is to ask your local timber mill or even woodworker who has a bandsaw and thicknesser to make them for you.
www.woodworkforums.com is a great place to post some WTB stuff.


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 16, 2015)

Masters has red oak in 6 and 10mm thick stock in various lengths and if you hunt through them you can find some interesting grain patterns.I cant remember how much it was per LM but it wasnt too much.


----------

